# Longing for spring?  Me too... (IMG Heavy)



## Sweetened (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's some of the favorites of my pictures from last spring.  I had some beautiful images come up, and as I long for spring, I've been rifling through them for reminders.  Share your lovely spring pictures!!

Sven, the day we brought him home




Walter and Estelle on the day of his birth




Walter, 1 month old




Murielle




A dog we rehomed




Chantecler hen in the fresh grass




Beautiful down of an ISA hen




My much missed "Winston T-Rex McGuffin"




One of the Whites, either Ditz or Numbnuts -- they were DELICIOUS




And lastly, another ISA




Do share  your images


----------



## kinder (Jan 28, 2014)

I WOULD IF I COULD. DON'T HAVE ANY YET, BUT THANK YOU FOR SHAIRING YOURS WITH ME!! LOL..


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok... you asked for spring pics... 

Grays TreeFrog






Lilacs and Butterfly





Spring Green





Sheared Sheep baby goats happy chickens!





Goslings and ducklings





Fresh Food!





GRASS!





Pulling out the winter coat





Lespedeza





Turkey Poult


 

RSL and MGB


----------



## woodsie (Jan 28, 2014)

Gorgeous pic you guys! So can't wait for spring either….green grass and blue skies!!! 

Sweetened you have the best names for your animals…if I get stumped I am definitely coming to you for suggestions. lol! I thought it was only my husband that named animals "numb nuts"


----------



## Support (Jan 28, 2014)

Ahhh... These pics make me miss Spring even more.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 29, 2014)

Ohh!  @Southern by choice I just love the duckling and turkey keet pictures.  What kind of turkey is that?

@woodsie I love naming critters.  Do come to me any time   I must tell you though, Ditz and Numbnuts were my first two turkeys and boy were they dumb.  I put them in with the chicks because I was told if I didn't, they wouldn't eat.  I came home one day to find one of them had eaten the beak off the other (you can kind of see in the picture the beak is malformed).  I separated them, put the offender in a brooder alone and 2 days later he was weak and hungry, hadn't eaten or drank.  When they got big, they'd stop walking mid stride; they'd catch grasshoppers and just hold them in their beaks, dead, but not eaten.  We grew them out too big, they both dressed (DRESSED!) to 35+ lbs. 

But boooooy, yum.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2014)

We have Blacks and Chocolates.
We are now crossing to get sex linked poults. Many want males for eating and hens for pets/insect control.
They are very prolific! Our current choc hen is best mom ever and lays clutch after clutch.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 29, 2014)

I had those 2 whites and, last year, I had Bourbon reds.  I hated the bourbons, mean as snakes.  They'd pick up chickens by their feet and shake them and one of the hens killed a duck.  Hauled off to the auction, wrote: MEAN on the box.  They sold for $90 a piece.  Can't say I didn't warn them (which is more than most auction sellers do).


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2014)

I have 2 toms that are kinda mean...it was the one... then he taught the other. I always want to put them in the freezer but they are my sons and he loves them... may be striking a deal (sad huh- mother having to strike a deal with her kid  )  Will trade for some nice Narragansett Turkey Poults... 

Turkeys sell very fast here....
Funny how the poults find so many dumb ways to die though. They are not good at listening to their momma.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 29, 2014)

Silkie chicks in a basket. 


 
My favorite blue orpington roo, Haas.


 Cimmerian's googly eyes.


 
And my wether named Buck. Because I love irony.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2014)

I so want to see green again!


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 30, 2014)

That makes two of us!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 30, 2014)

Oooh That blue orp has red bleeding and boy is that beautiful.  I know it's not 'right', but I just love the gold/red/copper over blue, it's so lovely.  He.  Is.  GORGEOUS.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 28, 2014)

I am with you guys, so sick of winter! I can hardly wait until I can see even the brown dead grass again!


 

 View attachment 2069


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 28, 2014)

Like y'all, I can hardly wait for spring (& WARMTH) again. I am so SICK of this cold! Lovin the spring photos, though.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 28, 2014)

SA!  What is that last beautiful blue bird?


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 28, 2014)

Sweetened said:


> SA!  What is that last beautiful blue bird?


An Ameraucana cross aka Easter Egger. She lay beautiful blue/green eggs until a stray dog got her.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 28, 2014)

Awh!   I have a thing for blue birds.  I actually have a project I'm working on with blue birds


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 28, 2014)

Sweetened said:


> Awh!   I have a thing for blue birds.  I actually have a project I'm working on with blue birds


I really like the blue as well. But now I only have one blue hen left. I'll have to see about getting some more this spring/summer maybe


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 29, 2014)

i cant wait ether hurry up spring


----------



## greybeard (Mar 30, 2014)

I believe spring has arrived at my place!! (yesterday)


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow, nice catch.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 10, 2015)

Aww! Sorry @SA Farm about losing your Easter Egger!  She was a pretty bird!


----------

